# Finally getting a tank



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

as some of you know i was gonna use an aquarium to try to set up a planted tank. Over the last week or so i have been on the lookout for a better tank/viv as i wasnt sure the dimentions of the old tank were suitable. I have found a new tank on flea bay and won it for a bargain price, i think its gonna be suitable for a planted viv

its a ferplast explora 110 terrarium any of you guys ever used one? i didnt even know ferplast made glass tanks

i hope its suitable as i can get on with actually trying to create a planted set up then


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

One of those?
Only thing that worries me is the bottom doesn't look deep enough to hold a layer of 'leca and then soil and stuff...


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

yea thats the one

do u mean deep enuff before the doors open dude?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> yea thats the one
> 
> do u mean deep enuff before the doors open dude?


Oui madame.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

its about 4.3 inches to the door im sure i can find a way to make it deeper maybe with some clear perspex or something?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> its about 4.3 inches to the door im sure i can find a way to make it deeper maybe with some clear perspex or something?


Oh no. I think that'd be deep enough!
It looks a lot less in the picture.
How much was it?
Dimensions?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

I had a look on the ferplast site, from that pic it dont look much at all but it is watertight too and has a lil glass ledge behind it

I paid £155.00 for it. It has the 2 UV tube canopy on the back and some bits of decor and the matching cabinet

dimensions are 110 x45 x 91cm / L 43.3inches x W 17.7inches x H 35.8inches


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry the UV tubes are on the top not the back D'oh lol


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

That's humongous! 
Good buy.
What you putting in it?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

I was really hoping for some treefs or some sort ??????

whats the best background to use i like the look of the coco panels are they good?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Coco panels are good.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Cool cheers jay is the best place to get them from dartfrog or can you get them anywhere else????


----------



## llamafish (Aug 19, 2008)

i dont like coco panel, just dont feel right to be (when i used it before it just rotted away), pressed corks the best looking, but expensive


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Cool i did look at that too!!!

Hmm im really gonna have to look into this a little further i reckon, i do like the look of the flat cork i have seen on dartfrog

I will get thinking

if anyone has any suggestions on backgrounds let me know pros and cons are always good


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ive got epi web on one of my tanks,cork on one and xaxim panels on the other id say my favorite is xaxim which is very similar to coco panels and as they can be used in a fishtank id assum theyd be fine,id say dartfrog or pollywog was the best place to get them but other places may sell them google it il post pics in a minute of my tanks for ya.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

epi web








cork panels









xaxim panels


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Pressed natural cork panels look fantastic!!!! if fact they look better when they age as they soak up all the humidity the cork that has been pressed slowly expands and gives the panels a wonderful 3D effect. Just be aware of this when you are placing your cork panels in - to give yourself 5% more room next to the doors, so when they do expand you can still open them.
Best place to buy natural cork panels : Siesta Cork Tiles
600mm x 300mm x 18mm = £7.25per panel or £35 a square meter which is very cheap compared to all other brands.
They also offer free shipping for over £50 which helps as they are really heavy.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

cheers jay all your tanks look fantastic :2thumb:

Bearnandos thanks for the link, lol i didnt know you could use those. All my flooring in this house is made of cork flooring. We live in a timber frame bungalow called a colt bungalow and its wooden everywhere we love it as its very unique. How cool to have the same type of decor in a viv :2thumb:


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

LIZARD said:


> cheers jay all your tanks look fantastic :2thumb:
> 
> Bearnandos thanks for the link, lol i didnt know you could use those. All my flooring in this house is made of cork flooring. We live in a timber frame bungalow called a colt bungalow and its wooden everywhere we love it as its very unique. How cool to have the same type of decor in a viv :2thumb:


Hmmmm the cork panel is called Vircork - its a natural pressed cork that is used to give a forest type background/wall - not your normal cork tiles that most shops sell for home decor. If you take a look at their Vircork - you will know what I mean lol.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

LOL i think ours look more like the vircork they have been here so long haha!!! Hmmm maybe i could dig the floor in the pantry up????

No honestly the vircork looks exaqctly the same as on some sites i have seen. Do i have to seal it with anything or just silicone it on and bobes yer uncle.

Im really impressed with the link u gave me my hubby was well impressed as he wants to replace all the flooring asap with new tiles so you made him happy too:2thumb:

Bearnandos you are great at answering questions :2thumb: thankyou

you know there will be a lot more questions from me so please be on stand by for me:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

so how much do i need for my tank then guys??? vircork that is???


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Give me the dimensions to your viv and I'll tell ya....but must wait till 2morrow as my brain always stops after 11pm......
No need to seal - its ready to rock 'n' rumble as is.....but some ppl silicon them to the glass.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

It tells u the measurements on each sheet but basicaly if u measure hight by depth of ur tank Walls say it was 0.8 m long by 1m height you'd need to times height by width to get your square meterige ie 0.8m x 1m=0.8m2 off tiles.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Just worked it out from your measurements ur back wall Is exactly 1m2 and the sides are 0.4m2 each so 2m2 will be easily enough to do the back and 2 sides one of the times being a tiler comes in handy.


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Pshhh found your dimensions - so you will need 11 panels as you will require 
1.82m2 so rounded it up as you will get wastage. If you want to use Vircork just give them a ring...I find them really nice.....give them your dimensions and they will double check for you 
Jay will give you the equations - as hes a tiler....I'll give ya the answer coz I was plasterer lol


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Thankyou


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

ok cool was stressing sumwhat as the person i got it off didnt return me messages so im picking it up now they have made contact next weekend not this weekend:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

is this size tank gonna be OK for red eyed tree frogs?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

BUMP! is this gonna be ok for RETF


----------



## Bearnandos (Nov 24, 2009)

Your viv is a very nice size for RETF !!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

ooh u are getting red eyed tree frogs? how exciting :flrt:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Aww thats cool then. Right Everyone expect loads of questions then


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

cant wait not long now til i get this tank. Be prepard for plenty of questions as i will need a lot of help doing this. I just wanna say a BIG THANKYOU to all that have helped me and i hope will continue to help me:2thumb:


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

well got me tank umm so let the fun begin

LMAO i know its gonna take me ages n ages to sort out 

currently there are 2 x 2.0 d3 tubes in there do i wanna change them anyway. but do i opt for a higher strength tube for the plants?


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

right dudes im after some hardy climbing plants for this viv 
any suggestions please?


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Prayer Plant!
Gorgeous big leaves that RETFs would look great on!
YEAH!
I picked one up from B&Q yesterday and I've given it to my White's (who are LUVIN it).


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

THANKS sounds great is it common? LOL must be if its at bnq
whats the latin name dude?


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes very common, Latin name is Maranta but it does grow fairly big. You could also consider Heartleaf Plant Philodendron scandens, a lovely climber with big leaves.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Slow growing though apparently.
Can always prune the f*ck out of it.


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks:2thumb:


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

LIZARD said:


> well got me tank umm so let the fun begin
> 
> LMAO i know its gonna take me ages n ages to sort out
> 
> currently there are 2 x 2.0 d3 tubes in there do i wanna change them anyway. but do i opt for a higher strength tube for the plants?


2.0 'UVB' tubes aren't really UVB tubes, and will not be effective in D3 production so you may want to change one of these over to a 10.0 or so, given that callidryas are a canopy species. They will benefit greatly from this.


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> image
> 
> epi web
> image
> ...


Hey Jay, what size are these tanks? Just out of curiosity cause I am trying to see what combination of tank sizes I can fit in a space...cheers.


----------

